# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Is there a speech to text converter in ubuntu?

## bhavi

is there a speech to text converter in ubuntu like IBM via voice?

----------


## RebounD11

I kept asking too... nothing...
I heard sth about Sphinx but I don't know what that is or how to configure...

----------


## MeneK

Yes, there is. Or, to be more correct: there is going to be. The project is in alpha stage -and the UI is in german- but it seems that it already works:

Simon.
The project provides a ready-to-use interface for the julius CSR engine for a handicapped child which is not able to use the keyboard well. It integrates into X11 and Windows.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/speech2text/

----------


## bhavi

Thanks for the infos....

----------


## crawall

check out the following site:
http://www.voxforge.org/home
a project still in progress

----------

